# Which type of Douglas Fir for pergola?



## marthincho (Nov 21, 2017)

I am building a pergola. After reading about the effects of the sun and UV rays on clear-coated wood I decided I will be painting it with a dark brown paint (after primer). It looks like Douglas Fir is the logical choice for this build. The only question I need to answer now is which type. My local lumber yard offers the following choices:



Standard & Better / #2 & Better – S4S
#1 Structural – S4S & Rough
#3, Utility & Economy
Kiln Dried

Which one of these would be the best bet for a long term problem-free painted structure?

Thanks.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

For an exposed structure like a pergola I would build it with the best lumber I could get even if I were painting it. I would personally hand select ever board going into it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would use pressure treated pine. It will stain or paint just fine if you let the wood dry first. In any case you could ignore it for a few months and let the wood fully dry and then put a finish on it. Personally I think a deck stain would be the best. It's easy to put on and doesn't chip or peal when it goes bad, just apply more of the stain.


----------



## marthincho (Nov 21, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> If it were me I would use pressure treated pine. It will stain or paint just fine if you let the wood dry first. In any case you could ignore it for a few months and let the wood fully dry and then put a finish on it. Personally I think a deck stain would be the best. It's easy to put on and doesn't chip or peal when it goes bad, just apply more of the stain.


I need to finish it before building. I am going to have solar panels on it and it will be impossible (or a huge pain) to paint/stain it properly once built. I would hate to leave any spots through which moisture could get in and ruin things.


----------



## marthincho (Nov 21, 2017)

Kerrys said:


> For an exposed structure like a pergola I would build it with the best lumber I could get even if I were painting it. I would personally hand select ever board going into it.


I didn't think of the idea of hand selecting every piece. The lumber yard I am likely dealing with told me they saw every piece from rough and deliver perfectly straight pieces with sharp edges, etc. I'll talk to them about selection and see what they say. I assume you would look for straightness, knots, cracks and that sort of thing.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

marthincho said:


> I need to finish it before building. I am going to have solar panels on it and it will be impossible (or a huge pain) to paint/stain it properly once built. I would hate to leave any spots through which moisture could get in and ruin things.


If you could find a small lumber company it's possible the treated wood they have has been on hand for long enough you could go ahead and use it. In any case the treated wood would last longer with nothing at all on it than other wood completely sealed and painted. 

You can go ahead and use a deck finish on treated wood fresh from the factory. It just won't absorbe the stain as well.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a pergola I built out of treated Pine that is now about 30 years old and still structurally sound. 
It was made to support a porch swing which was built at the same time out of treated Pine.


----------



## marthincho (Nov 21, 2017)

Toolman50 said:


> I have a pergola I built out of treated Pine that is now about 30 years old and still structurally sound.
> It was made to support a porch swing which was built at the same time out of treated Pine.


Does treated pine have all those indentations I see on pressure treated 4x4's on my fence?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

marthincho said:


> Does treated pine have all those indentations I see on pressure treated 4x4's on my fence?


You can buy nice treated lumber from a good supplier that is clear from the indentations you’ve seen. I see that on landscape timbers. I think most of it was made from the rough rollers used to pull the lumber quickly through the saws. 

The heavier post and beams can be found pretty clear with tight knots. 
I used 6 X 6 for post with a 6X8” beam to hang the swing from. 
I still recommend treating the bottom end of the post prior to dropping them in the holes for added longevity. I painted my post with Penta even though they were treated post.


----------



## 01jaguar (9 mo ago)

marthincho said:


> Does treated pine have all those indentations I see on pressure treated 4x4's on my fence?


*So what type of wood did you end up using*


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

marthincho said:


> I am building a pergola. After reading about the effects of the sun and UV rays on clear-coated wood I decided I will be painting it with a dark brown paint (after primer). It looks like Douglas Fir is the logical choice for this build. The only question I need to answer now is which type. My local lumber yard offers the following choices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Douglas Fir is a good choice for exterior exposed and will give you years of service. No need for treated unless there is going to be direct ground contact. I think your choices are going to be limited in choice by the dimensions of the lumber needed. All the lumber you purchase is kiln dried. I have never seen lumber at a yard that is not. The S4S vs rough would be lumber such as 4/4. 5/4, 6/4 etc. Likely you will be using dimensional lumber such as 6x6, 2x8, 2x10. I would say hand picked dimensional lumber should serve you well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

01jaguar said:


> *So what type of wood did you end up using*


He hasn't been here in three years so you probably won't get an answer.


----------



## Tony Liver (9 mo ago)

Douglas-fir is one of the most popular species of trees in the world. It is one of the most common types of fir trees. Douglas-fir trees can grow as tall as 160 feet tall. These trees are considered to be living fossils. Douglas fur trees are also called Oregon pine, white fir, or California red fir. This tree is a popular choice for pergola because it is very beautiful. Additionally, the Douglas fir is known to have a pleasant scent. These trees are considered to be the second-largest species of trees in the world. The first biggest trees are the giant sequoias.


----------

